# Newbie with pics of my Bengal Mix



## JDugan4859 (Oct 3, 2004)

Here is my bengal mix, Tigger, he is about 5 months old, and a joy to have around. Click for bigger pics.



Here is a bengal mix female I am thinking of getting to help keep him company. She is about a week or so older than him, and is a foster home right now. They almost look the same, I am afraid I wouldn't be able to tell them apart from just looks.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome the forum! Cute kitties. Go ahead, take another!


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*bengal*

Awwwwww he's adorable!!  You should get the female (twice as much kitty luvin) Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Your little boy is so cute, I honestly think you should get your kitten a playmate b/c 2 kitties can keep each other company and when I look back on it, I can't believe that I almost just had one kitty :!:


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

What cuties ..do get the other kitty; they do need company specially at that age..welcome to the forums


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Cute! Warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome! And do get the kitty! You will be able to tell them apart, my mother has two tabbies that look like twins, and i can tell them apart (of course...after living with them for 10 years, you do learn =P)

Go ahead, that kitten would love to own you =P


Amanda


----------



## JDugan4859 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks, hopefully I hear back from the foster mother of the other cat, think she would be a great addition.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope so! It's so nice when they have a playmate. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JDugan4859 (Oct 3, 2004)

I got ahold of the foster mom tonight, and I am going to pick her up on Wensday, and droping my boy off at my moms so she can take him and get him fixed on Thursday, I got to work early, so I wont have a chance to drop him off. This way she will have a chance to get use to my place with out him here.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

very sweet and welcome to the forum


----------



## MrsSelman (Oct 6, 2004)

That is a gorgous Cat. I love Bengals. They are the best looking IMO.


----------



## JDugan4859 (Oct 3, 2004)

Well I picked up the girl tonight, she is very loving, and tring to get use to my place right now. They name the foster mother had given her was Minie, as in Enie Minie Moe, not sure if I like that. Tigger, my boy is at my parents house, he is going to the vet tommrow to get fixed, so she will have a day or so to get use to it here, with out him.


----------

